# Anyone had luck freezing risotto?



## a la carte

Has anyone had luck with freezing risotto and then thawing and reheating? Obviously I need it to stay creamy and wonder if there's a trick to it. Thus far, I haven't had luck with it staying as moist and creamy...


----------



## keeperofthegood

Hey oh

As far as I have ever understood it, it is a dish of the moment. To be enjoyed at the moment, and when the moment passes, so does it.

I have set mine up in the fridge in moulds and then broiled them the next day. I have also, next day, added milk and egg yolks and set them up as a custartd in a bain marie. 

But I have never had it 20 minutes latter as it was 20 minutes before........


----------



## pete

You can freeze risotto, if you like mush. Seriously, the freezing process will utterly destroy any consistency the risotto once had and you will end up with a pile of mush. In restaurant settings, where one usually can't afford to keep a cook on who does nothing but make risotto, from start to finish, all service long, we usually par-cook it. We cook it just like making risotto but stop the process at about 3/4 done, making sure all the liquid has been absorbed. We then lay it out on sheet trays and but it in the cooler to chill quickly and stop the cooking process. Then to order we finish it off. If you take care, at each step, you will end up with a wonderful product that I would challenge most people to distinguish from made to order risotto.


----------



## a la carte

Thanks guys - I was afraid of your answer. A local coffeeshop (which serves soups, casseroles, etc.) wanted me to deliver risotto. I can't be delivering fresh b/c I'm too busy, so told them i'd look into a weekly delivery of frozen dishes. Looks like risotto could be tricky...


----------



## headless chicken

Refridgerating is possible, reheat with a little extra water or stock but freezing is out of the question as the creamy consistancy is totally lost. You'd might as well just start a new batch.


----------

